# Mousse Cake



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to make a mousse cake? I just love it, but not being a pastry chef, don't know the first thing about making it. Thanks


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

There are several methods, but all of them require you to have some sort of barrier to hold in the mousse while it sets.

The "fancier" way would be to have your sponge cake base (I tend to avoid genoise in this case but they're all pretty good) on the bottom (I like using springforms or a sheet of acetate to hold it together), a patterned sponge rectangle that lines the edge of the cakes and then filled with your favourite mousse recipe which I assume you have. Level off the top, and when it's firm enough to serve you can glaze the top and garnish. If I make a mousse cake I don't normally use patterned sponge because I'm lazy and I'm not doing it for production so I would rely on a springform pan lined with a sheet of acetate so the mousse unmolds without blemishes.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

The easiest way is to make a japonaise. Trace out the size of your cake pan on parchment and make enough batter for three layers even though you'll only need two--that way if one breaks if you have a back up.

Make your japonaise and pipe it out the perimeter and then you can spread the rest of the batter on the inside to make an even circle. Bake.

Line your cake pan with saran wrap and then drop in your first layer of japonaise (it may need to be trimmed a little bit to fit). Top with your mousse. Then top with a second layer of japonaise. Cover and refrigerate or freeze overnight. Your japonaise layers will soften up overnight and give you a beautifully textured cake. Unmold--frost and decorate as desired and serve.

Hope this helps!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks much.


----------

